# why is it i cant stand to come to this forum..



## bonasabuster (Oct 17, 2000)

unless i have a full stomach?? hats off to salmonsmoker and the rest


----------



## Salmonsmoker (Jul 17, 2000)

Bonasabuster,

Thank's for the vote of confidence. 

One of the arguments that I have heard from the anti's is that game meat is wild and is not good to eat.

I do firmly believe that we can do a lot to gain the favorable support of non-hunters by making and sharing (with them) excellent meals prepared from the wild game that we harvest. 

For sure, excellent food makes for overeating which somehow causes all of my clothes to shrink.

Enjoy 

ss


----------



## jbaugher (Aug 3, 2000)

I agree. Salmonsmoker, my stomach hate you. It growls everytime I come here. I am look forward to trying your crock pot venison this weekend. Thanks for all the great recipes!


----------



## LabGuy (Jan 1, 2001)

It is nice to have a place where we can exchange recipes that someone can vouch for! I am tired of reading about how good a recipe is, then trying it and being disappointed!

------------------
Cliff Cushard
Cushard's Kennel


----------



## Doughboy (Jan 13, 2001)

Thanks guys for this topic. When I do get game or fish I like to show the family how good it tastes however they get tired of fried game and deep fried fish. I'm new to this site and I know with your help I will be the new chef meister in my house. Keep up the good work and thanks again


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Welcome Doughboy,
Hang around, cooking game is not difficult. 

The rewards (health and taste) are much higher than store bought meat.

SalmonSmoker has boundless amounts of recipes and advise. My preference for whitetail is grilled (rare) with little or no seasoning. The burger does not need to be drained. And on, and on...

BTW, I went to school in Frankenmuth. My parents still live in the area. And, I hunt the Murphy Lake Game Area every fall.


----------



## Salmonsmoker (Jul 17, 2000)

Guys,

There has to be some advantages to being an "old fart". I have been makeing smoked cooked and campfire cooked and Dutch Oven cooked foods for over 30 years now. Since by nature, I experiment with things, that is a lot of experimenting - a lot of ways that I have found to really screw things up, and some ways to make really good stuff. Also, over the years, I kept fairly extensive records of my cooking experiments. 

One of the things that I have found over the years is that one way to recruit support for hunting and fishing from the non-hunting public is to get them to taste well prepared wild-game meals. My personal openion, we humans have a predisposition to eating wild game - it was the food of choice of our ancestors over the past 3 million years. So, if my cooking can get people past their reservations about eating wild food (something that our urban society came up with in the past 50 or so years) and into eating a more naturally-human diet, then we will have a lot less pressure against us by the totally misguided anti-hunting crowd.

I am more than glad to help promote our sport through helping other hunters and fisherpeople to use nature's bounty to make excellent food. 

Your comments and feedback on the forum are absolutely essential to me to keep this something of interest to you. Thanks for the vote of confidence.

ss


----------



## Salmonsmoker (Jul 17, 2000)

Making current


----------



## Pushbutton2 (Nov 28, 2002)

Does anybody know where I can get a Wild Game Cookbook?


----------



## Salmonsmoker (Jul 17, 2000)

Pushbutton2,

Any sporting-goods store will likely have wild game cookbooks. Check at Cabella's, Gander Mt. I have found some good ones at used book stores, even at garage sales.


----------

